# Sources for full size cauldron for prop use?



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

HI all, was hoping that some here might know where to buy a truly "large" cauldron for use with either a Cauldron Creep or Just a Witches scene in a haunt. So many of what you seem to be able to find are like 12" or so which make a fine candy holder for the Tots and so on but aren't nearly big enough for use with a more life size prop. Been searching around and so far the largest I have found is only a 16" ( via target stores online).

Thanks in advance for any help in pointing me the right direction.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try looking for the large garden hose holders. You can find ones shaped like large pots at places like Lowes or Home Depot. Another place to look is the local nursery for a tree-sized pot.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Try making your own! This is mine during the construction phase. Copied from scare f/x's stirring witch prop tutorial. It's one of those commercial food grade plastic drums, cut down, painted, and decked out with foam bands, rivets, rings etc.. I have a little over $10 bucks in this and a few hours labor.










link to the whole project

http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

One of the few store bought props I have is a large plastic cauldron I bought at Halloween City for $15. Of course I added a sand/oatmeal mixed in black paint coating. 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fC8yNr_WRL8/TrChE-SInjI/AAAAAAAACAM/lxparN5eocU/s1600/P1060226.JPG


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of shape are you looking for in a cauldron, and how big do you want to go?
Both the hunting at the garden shop or nursery, or making your own are good bits of advise. Things to consider are the cost, how it will be used, and how easily is it moved and stored. Big bulky props are nice, but the "big and bulky" can be a nightmare for the balance of the year.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Home Depot (or other garden stores) has a large silver pail, about 2 feet across.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Getting one of those half barrels from the plant nursery might be a way to go if you have someplace to put it.
Not that it will help you this year but items like that are best bought during "day after" sales.
I always make a list of stuff I will need for the next season and pick them up at a good discount.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I got a full size cauldron from Party City for between 15 and 20 dollars last year. It's just a big plastic one, but you can give it some personality quite easily with some paint and such.


----------



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

First off, thanks to everyone who replied for the input and ideas. I am going to try and see what the local nurseries around here might have as an option. 

@abaron13 I was looking at the party city website, and the only "big" cauldron they show is an inflatable one. I dont think that is what you meant. Maybe they are not carrying them this year? I was guessing that a Full Size Caulron woudl need to be like at least a 24"X 24" if not a bit larger, but maybe my thinking on that is wrong. I was picturing the need for it to be 30" tall or so and an appropriate diameter so that it would look "right".


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32206
This is the size cauldron I got there. They might not have them listed on the website, I don't recall seeing them on there last year.


----------

